# Energy levels



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all

My weight loss regime is going well. I am doing:-

* 25 mins cross training (~300 calories), 25 mins cycling (~200 calories) and 20 minutes of weights - every mon, wed and friday.
* Eating 3 meals a day. Low carbs and calories, high protein. Stopped eating rice, patatoes, bread etc. Only eat Salads, eggs, meat etc.
* For snacks I might have a yoghurt or a few assorted nuts.
* 8 hours sleep a day minimum

However one thing that has really got me is energy levels. My legs just dont have much energy and i feel weak (hand shakes when I hold it mid-air). I have read up on this and apaprently I need 30-50mg carb before excercise and 50mg after excercise to retain energy levels. Right now I have cut carbs all together.

Yesterday at a party my calves were both hurting and I didn't even do much on the dance floor. Definitely feel exhausted.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

You need more protein fella. And possibly some more fats.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Miglior said:


> You need more protein fella. And possibly some more fats.


Thanks. Can you explain the mechanics behind it ? I know there is a wealth of into on the interwebs but I do get easily confused when it comes to this kind of stuff.

Interested in knowing more about the significance and breakdown process for

carbs - breakdowns into sugars then fats as far as I know
fatss
proteins - helps builds muscle as far as I know
calories


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Get some cyclone shake in you, protein and creatine, a shake after your workout should be enough cos your workout isn't intensely weight focused, I used it in this manner ( after seeking some advice similar to yourself ) when I was using the gym ( slightly more weight oriented ) to trim and shape up before getting married, didn't lose much weight but lost inches where it mattered and gained inches where you would want and a couple weeks after starting the protein shake routine I started noticing that my endurance level was increasing quicker than before the I started using the cyclone and my body felt better following a workout also, I accept that part of this was likely the placebo effect but do feel that I was beneficial to my routine.

Worth a try for a month or two, see if it works with you and make your own decisions where to go from there.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@OP, the body doesn't need carbs to function, I would leave them out personally.

I eat 6 small meals per day, trying to maintain my blood sugar levels in between their working range (too high, insulin is produced... too low you get tired and crave junk)

I eat as much protein, fruits and veg as I want, and drink when I feel thisty...

you don't need supliments, shakes and snake oil to live and be healthy... 

control your sugar levels, they control your moods, energy and weight...

:thumb:


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> @OP, the body doesn't need carbs to function, I would leave them out personally.
> 
> I eat 6 small meals per day, trying to maintain my blood sugar levels in between their working range (too high, insulin is produced... too low you get tired and crave junk)
> 
> ...


good words to live by if you don't fancy the shakes/supplements

A little tiger blood can't hurt, if for nothing other than the Charlie Sheen win

WINNING!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

obviously tiger blood is essential... hence why I never mentioned it! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't be afraid to touch carbs - they can be more important to your diet than you think, especially if you're working out too. What I will say is, too many fad diets that recommend low carb intakes had been incorporated in professional bodybuilding for many years, and then entered the lights of the general public; it's the general diet plan when a pro is trying to 'cut' into shape. Bear in mind that this will only be used for a couple of months, or so, prior to a competition, and you'll gain a better understanding of why it's not right to try and live your entire year without carbs. Anyway, here's the cut and paste I've just done so you can see a more detailed explanation. Oh, one more thing I'd like to point out, regarding myself - when I DO feel the need to lose a bit of weight, I'll simply cut back the portion size of the carbs on my plate, NOT cut them out all together (next bit copied, as it's quite along process to explain fully) :

*What is the function of carbohydrates?*
Carbohydrates provide the body with a source of fuel and energy that is required to carry out daily activities and exercise. Any extra energy is stored in the body until it is needed.

Our bodies need a constant supply of energy to function properly and a lack of carbohydrates in the diet can cause tiredness or fatigue, poor mental function and lack of endurance and stamina.

Carbohydrates are also important for the correct working of our brain, heart and nervous, digestive and immune systems.

Fibre, which is also a form of carbohydrate, is essential for the elimination of waste materials and toxins from the body and helps to keep the intestines disease-free and clean.

*How do carbohydrates give us energy?*
As carbohydrates are digested and broken down by the body, they are converted into glucose (blood sugar), which is then used or stored as energy.

If the glucose is not needed immediately, it will be stored in a person's liver and muscles as glycogen, which is the storage form of glucose.

When the body then needs some extra energy, it will turn to the glycogen reserves and convert them into energy.

*So, which type of carbohydrates should we eat?*
Carbohydrates are an essential part of a healthy diet and should make up 50% of our daily calorie intake. The majority should come from complex carbohydrates, preferably the wholemeal varieties, as well as a large intake of fruit and vegetables.

Simple carbohydrates of the refined kind, including refined sugar (sucrose) should be limited. They have no nutritional value and are generally high in sugars and fats.

To make it really simple:

"Good" carbohydrates are:

Bran, wheat germ, wholemeal bread, brown rice, potatoes, all forms of pasta but especially wholemeal pasta, barley, oats, lentils, chickpeas, beans, peas, corn, sweet potatoes, wholegrain cereals such as Weetabix, muesli, All bran, brown breads, root vegetables such as carrots, turnips, leeks and radishes.

"Bad" carbohydrates are:

Sweets, sugary breakfast cereals, cakes, pastries, syrup, table sugar (sucrose), fizzy drinks, biscuits, chocolate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol: it's nothing about fad diets... You just don't need carbs to function... They are not needed in any diet..

Anyway... It's a personal choice... I'm
Not going to waste time arguing about it...

I still have a pizza from time to time anyway 

OP. hope you get to where you want to be...

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol: i*t's nothing about fad diets.*.. You just don't need carbs to function... They are not needed in any diet..
> 
> Anyway... It's a personal choice... I'm
> Not going to waste time arguing about it...
> ...


<cough cough> Atkins <cough cough> :thumb:

Personally, the weekend is my time out. Not only does it give me a chance to step away from what can become 'routine and boring', but it also confuses my metabolism anyway by waking it up when it finds increased calories being stuffed into my gob. When I'm back on a more strict diet Monday-Friday, li'l ole metabolism didn't know that, and continues to burn at a high rate.

Eeeze-pizza


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe I need to stop working 7 days a week.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Miglior said:


> You need more protein fella. And possibly some more fats.


Exactly what I was going to say, I've found recently my body is almost giving up so started taking protein shake & I'm right back on it!

p.s. ditch the cycling & replace it with 20 mins running (mix sprint with jogging)... better cardio all round.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks all

I have plenty of reserve fat (lol) so shouldnt I be using that instead of having carbs ... or doesnt it work that way.

Was thinking of moving from cycling to jogging (I can jog at about 7 kmph with relative ease) but didnt want to rush into it. Once I get my energy levels back (body still shaking!) then will get on treadmil rather than cycle


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

nudda said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I have plenty of reserve fat (lol) so shouldnt I be using that instead of having carbs ... or doesnt it work that way.
> 
> Was thinking of moving from cycling to jogging (I can jog at about 7 kmph with relative ease) but didnt want to rush into it. Once I get my energy levels back (body still shaking!) then will get on treadmil rather than cycle


^ a general rule of thumb :

Stored body fat is nothing more than stored energy. Over time, if you consume more energy, or calories, than you need, you'll store it for later use. Conversely, if you use up more energy than you consume, you'll dip into your stored body fat for fuel. Although myths about magical heart rate fat burning zones persist, the simple equation of using more energy than you consume will equal burning stored body fat.

*Aerobic exercise :*
Aerobic exercises which are generally performed at a slower pace and with less effort usually burn a greater degree of fat. Fat is a slow-burning fuel which requires oxygen and exercising at lower effort enables the cells to use this energy more efficiently, meaning a greater percentage of fat can be burned, up to 70% of total energy used when exercising aerobically. Obviously some people will have greater fitness levels and able to workout at a higher rate of effort and still be exercising aerobically, this will allow the fitter person to burn more calories.

*Anaerobic exercise :*
Anaerobic exercise causes the energy system to shift towards burning predominantly carbohydrates (carbs) simply because movements require more effort. Energy is needed quickly for fast and/or power movements and because sugars (carbs) burn much more easily they form the major source of energy for exercises with high effort such as weight training, squash or sprinting. As much as 90% carbs can be used during anaerobic exercises. Although bear in mind that high intensity exercise can only be performed for a limited time, depending on the fitness level of the individual, thus during periods of rest the energy system will shift back and a little more fat may be burned, although this is only a minor change.

However! Weight training is increasingly recommended as a fat-busting tool because some experts say extra muscle burns more energy than body fat at rest, so if you develop more muscle and have a higher muscle to fat ratio than before, you must burn extra energy and more stored fat as a result.

Something else to think about :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> @OP, the body doesn't need carbs to function, I would leave them out personally.
> 
> I eat 6 small meals per day, trying to maintain my blood sugar levels in between their working range (too high, insulin is produced... too low you get tired and crave junk)
> 
> ...


The body does require carbs and it is impossible to have a completely carb-free diet. The main macronutrient in fruit and veg is carbohydrate. Even meat contains carbohydrate in small concentrations. They get a bad press because people eat too many carbs, most of which are simple ie mono, di and oligosaccharides. The brain's preferred fuel is glucose and when you don't ingest enough you run the risk of ketoacidosis. Their is also evidence that a low carb diet increases the risk of colon cancer. Too much protein can increase the notrogen load and may lead to a risk of kidney damage, especially if nephron numers are low. Most people are not aware that carbs form a major component of our immune system, in the form of signalling molecules, constitute part of the backbone of DNA in the form of deoxyribose and are key components of hormones and cell membranes. The usual advice is still the best - a balanced diet is the best option for long-term weight and health benefits. As a doctor and nutrition specialist, it really bugs me when pseudo nutrition 'experts' peddle this rubbish.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good for you Dr.... :lol:

I don't remember saying anywhere I was an expert, or claimed to have all the answers... you getting upset and letting your fingers make things up?!? 

I'll stick to doing what is good and right with me.... only if that's ok with you of course...

carb free, bad carb, s**t carb, call it what you want... you're body doesn't need it, and I've been living like this for years... with no bad side effects....

No doubt you are very clever and good at your job, but I can buy and sell Drs for all they know... if it was up to them, I would be in a wheelchair....  

:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> good for you Dr.... :lol:
> 
> I don't remember saying anywhere I was an expert, or claimed to have all the answers... you getting upset and letting your fingers make things up?!?
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to you Cuey, I just read a lot of crap from publications making claims that are not backed up by science. I was merely pointing out the facts that have been confirmed by scientific research. Of course people are free to eat whatever they want. However, the op stated that his energy levels were low and it is a fact that humans derive most of their energy needs most efficiently from carbohydrate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I always thought that Ketoacidosis was only a problem for Type I (and occasionally Type II) diabetes sufferers, due to their inability to produce enough insulin.

Gluconeogenesis is the process that the body uses to produce the glucose from non-carb sources. The body can synthesise enough glucose required for brain activity etc.

However, the body does need glucose to provide energy for exercise. If your exercise levels are quite high (heavy weight lifting/lengthy cardio) then your body won't be able to synthesise enough glucose to meet the needs of this. This is when adding starchy carbs to your diet, on exercise days, can be beneficial.

Having said that, the OP should look at his diet as a whole. It might be he is just not getting enough calories on exercise days.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

BareFacedGeek said:


> I always thought that Ketoacidosis was only a problem for Type I (and occasionally Type II) diabetes sufferers, due to their inability to produce enough insulin.
> 
> Gluconeogenesis is the process that the body uses to produce the glucose from non-carb sources. The body can synthesise enough glucose required for brain activity etc.
> 
> ...


Diabetes can result in ketoacidosis due the the reduced glucose absorption into some tissues via either insufficient insulin or impaired insulin sensitivity. Gluconeogenesis does occur, mainly in the liver, but requires the catabolism of fatty acids or key amino acids. Whilst this is ok at rest, a gym session may result in a struggle to maintain adequate blood glucose concentration. In addition, insulin released after carbohydrate ingestion also promotes amino acid absorption, thereby promoting the anabolic process in skeletal muscle which would be beneficial for both strength and metabolic demands.


----------

